# Training to life style



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

How many train for using a hand gun for the way you live? I train to shoot from sitting, horseback, and simulate from things I do a lot. I have an advantage of my own range so I make the rules, Do any other at least practice presenting their handguns from say sitting in a car seat?


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

ahhh the shooting life...... imagine them holding Ruger Blackhawks instead of rifles.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

tony pasley said:


> I train to shoot from horseback


 Now thats what I'm talking about:smt071


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I ride horses 4 or 5 days a week now I am retired so it is in my best inrest to make sure I can hit the target and not hit the ground right after.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

tony pasley said:


> I ride horses 4 or 5 days a week now I am retired so it is in my best inrest to make sure I can hit the target and not hit the ground right after.


Does That 1911 work well when riding ?


----------



## BZimm (Feb 29, 2016)

Right now, I am training to become comfortable with a handgun on a daily basis. Honestly, when I bought my G23 I had expected to maintain the weapon at my home for home defense should the need arise. Now I am learning that my effectiveness depends on two things....first to be able to aim and shoot accurately from 1, 3, 5 and 7 metres reliably. Second, I need to be very comfortable in a variety of situations that are not just a my primary residence. When I travel, at our vacation property, and in the woods hunting and/or exploring. In other words, I am now training in a wider circle of responsibility. Currently, I have dry fired my weapon over 3,100 times and have run 650 live rounds through it at a variety of targets on my property. I'm nowhere near where I need to be, but I can sense progress.

BZimm


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

pic said:


> Does That 1911 work well when riding ?


My 1911 works great Of course you have to remember mounted troops what one of the main groups they were designed for.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

I do it often while water skiing, except there isn't much water out in the desert.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

desertman said:


> I do it often while water skiing, except there isn't much water out in the desert.


sand skiing, except for the wipeouts..

pulling ng cacti out of areas it shouldn't be :smt033


----------



## SteamboatWillie (Jan 24, 2013)

I try to train for common scenarios; sitting in a restaurant, sitting at home in front of a sliding glass door. Outside, in and around, into and out of vehicles. Fun and great practice should the worst case scenario arise.


----------



## AZdave (Oct 23, 2015)

desertman said:


> I do it often while water skiing, except there isn't much water out in the desert.


My problem also. Watch out for the jumping cholla!!


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

pic said:


> sand skiing, except for the wipeouts..
> 
> pulling ng cacti out of areas it shouldn't be :smt033


It's the glochids that will getcha'


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I know mounted shooting sounds funny today but so far this summer I have shot 1 timber rattlesnake 1 copperhead snake and 3 feral dogs so it does become real life fast.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

tony pasley said:


> I know mounted shooting sounds funny today but so far this summer I have shot 1 timber rattlesnake 1 copperhead snake and 3 feral dogs so it does become real life fast.


Tony, 
how do the horses handle the shooting?


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

At first they fear the sound but with training and time they don't even move


----------

